# Sensitive Uterus



## MrsChamberlin

Anyone else have a sensitive uterus? 

I was just told (with my 3rd pregnancy no less) that this is why I go into preterm labor and why I have had my daughters at 36 and 37 weeks. General medications seem to help with contractions and hold them off long enough to get the baby to a proper gesation before making an apperence. 

I am currently on light activity, pelvic rest, and have to make sure I am over hydrated at all times.


----------



## photo_mama

I don't know much about this, but I just wanted to mention that my son's name is Ethan James!! I've never had anyone else with the same name (only in reverse!). Good choice!!


----------



## twinklestar

hi, i have a sensitive uterus too,it on my notes as irritable uterus - i only made it to 34 and 34 week with my last two as my waters broke with one and i had an abruption with the other

i normally end up in for steroids and GTN/salbutamol/utopar to stop contractions around 30 weeks and manage another few weeks

im not very good at being pregnant!!! lol , ive been having braxton hicks now for 2 weeks already and may end up getting a cervical stitch next week depending on scan results wednesday

how are you getting on with the pregnancy so far?

x


----------



## 2012bebe

sorry for asking a stupid question but just wondering how you know that you have a sensitive uterus, are the any sign to look for :blush:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hello, 

I have a sensitive uterus too - got diagnosed after they did a trace on me after a car accident at 31 weeks....needless to say Ive been having regular contractions and tightenings since but Im still pregnant! :kiss:

Good Luck!


----------



## Mynx

After being in the hospital for 4 hours last night and hooked up to a trace machine, I was told I have an irritable uterus too. The doctor was also concerned because of a LEEP biopsy I had 10 years ago and altho my cervix has always measured within the required parameters (they can often measure up short after biopsies which can cause problems carrying to full term) the doctor said that I'm still at risk of prem labour.. now along with irritable uterus she said I have to really watch these BH style contractions, especially now they've become painful. If I need painkillers or if they develop a pattern at any time then I have to go back to the hospital :( Fingers crossed I can hang on till at least 37 weeks!

It's very worrying :(


----------



## apple84

My doctor says I have an irritable uterus too, but he says it's nothing to worry about. According to you ladies, it seems to be more of a problem than my doctor is letting on. My Mom said she had an irritable uterus when she was pregnant with my brother and went 2 weeks overdue. Do you think I'm actually at higher risk for premature labor?


----------



## Mynx

I think alot of it depends on individual circumstances tbh. The doctor up the hospital said she was concerned about pre term labour with me not only because of the irritable uterus but because of my previous biopsy which can weaken the cervix. I have to admit that I was actually quite alarmed when I saw the trace printout of all these contractions even tho I could feel them!


----------

